# Ignoramus



## LeonK (Jul 21, 2019)

Hello

I'm fairly new to all this and need some advice. First off: What I like & what I've got: I usually drink Americano when I'm out - as it comes, no milk or cream plus dash of sugar. I've got a Bodem Bistro burr grinder, a V60 dripper & a Cafetiere.

My problem is quite common I guess: My coffee turns out too bitter - then again it could be too sour - I don't really know the difference other than it tastes bad. I've experimented with grind size, varying ratios of coffee to water, tap water/bottled water etc. & have ended up thoroughly confused. Comparing the V60 with the Cafetiere I prefer filter. The problem as I see it is that there's too many variables. Ratios: I've tried recommended ratios & that result (to me) in an incredibly strong brew. Water: Either bottled or tap seems to make no difference. Grind size: I've no clue really so I go by the guide on the grinder. The problem is that I'd have make 5 or 6 cups at the same time & compare them there & then. Can it really be that hard to make coffee? Is there a foolproof method I can try/use?


----------

